# 92 Stanza won't start!



## stanza92 (Jan 27, 2007)

92 Stanza SE, automatic transmission. I drove the car on the street when suddenly it was difficult to accelerate. I just had enough time to pull it over to the roadside, the engine stopped. And I couldn't start it thereaftert. The battery is OK. I understand that there are many reasons that a car won't start, but anybody has an idea how to diagnose and fix this problem?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## stanza92 (Jan 27, 2007)

Here is more info:

1.	Engine cranks
2.	Gas tank was filled the previous day
3.	Low fuel warning light always on (I posted this problem at another thread)
4.	Engine idle speed is low when it is warmed up, 700 rpm, when I put gear detent to D or R position, idle speed can be as low as 650 – 550, so the car vibrates.
5.	About 2 months ago, there was a short circuit at the fuel pump. When the key is turned, the fuel pump fuse will be burned out and the car could not start. But this problem has been fixed. I checked the fuse and it was Ok.
6.	Poor gas mileage: about 15 litres gas per 100 km – 6.4 gallons per 100 miles (about 25 % highway and 75 % local in winter)
7.	Emission test found NOx is high


----------



## cheapbird (Jul 18, 2004)

We had a similar problem, check to see if your cam is turning when you crank it.

You may want to do a compression test on it, and check for spark at the wires.


----------



## stanza92 (Jan 27, 2007)

cheapbird said:


> We had a similar problem, check to see if your cam is turning when you crank it.
> 
> You may want to do a compression test on it, and check for spark at the wires.


Thanks for the response. But how to do a compression test; how to check for spark at the wires?


----------



## cheapbird (Jul 18, 2004)

*Testing, testing...*

To do a compession test, pull all the plugs, then screw a compression tester guage into the sparkplug hole for the cylinder you're testing. Then crank the motor over a few times to see how much pressure the guage shows. Do this for each cylinder. Should have 130 to 140# psi IIRC.

You may be able to borrow a tester at Autozone or Advance.

To test for spark there is a little clip on holder that goes between the plug wire and clips to the engine. You then have someone crank the motor and watch for spark. Some of these testers also have a way to change their 'gap' tin order to see how far the spark will jump. Again, Advance, Auto zone and Sears.

To do both of these tests, it is smart to disable the fuel pump. It's been solong that I've done this, can you believe I've forgotton how?!

The reason I asked about the cam is these cars have a penchant for taking out their chain-guides. The chain will jump a tooth resulting in slow accelleration and not-so-hot fuel mileage. 

Nissan in their infinite wisdom made the guide out of a plastic with no backer! All the bikes I've worked on have the plastic molded around a metal core. Look at some of the other Stanza posts I've replyed to. You'll see a pattern.


----------



## StanzanaianNate (Aug 7, 2005)

Ayo Checkit!
Sometimes my Stanza wont start at all too. When I turn the key nothin happens,nothin. So I notice when hold down the brake and pull it down to nuetral(a/t) and try it again it starts right up and other time I have to put it back in park and then it works. Its strange but i read somewhere that Stanzas will actually start in nuetral gear....hope this helps....


----------



## cheapbird (Jul 18, 2004)

StanzanaianNate said:


> Ayo Checkit!
> When I turn the key nothin happens,nothin. So I notice when hold down the brake and pull it down to nuetral(a/t) and try it again it starts right up and other time I have to put it back in park and then it works. Its strange but i read somewhere that Stanzas will actually start in nuetral gear....hope this helps....


Sounds like the neutral start switch is on the way out...


----------



## stanza92 (Jan 27, 2007)

Here are more clues:

1. Fuel pump works fine. 

2. When I turn the key to start the car, it cranks very slow and then stops to crank. I connected a booster, it still cranked slow, the power cable was hot. The battery voltage is over 13 V.

Anybody has any idea?


----------



## stanza92 (Jan 27, 2007)

It was a bad fuel pump.


----------



## Shorty2 (Jul 17, 2012)

Where is the fuel pump fuse located on a 92


----------



## ljens2000 (Jul 17, 2012)

I have a 92 Stanza, the Catalytic Converter got very hot, I know the exhaust was stopped up. The fuel pump stopped working when the roll back got to my house and i turned on the key the pump started working. I did not start the car. now the fuel pump will not pump. I checked fuse and relay all good, any ideas before i pull the gas tank.


----------



## Shorty2 (Jul 17, 2012)

I thought you were a Stanza man!


----------

